# Typing thread



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

Because everybody uses MBTI on _Guess the type_ -page and _What's my Socionics type_ -page is mostly for real people trying to find their type I figured it would be cool to have a thread which was solely dedicated to typing celebrities/fictional characters to their Socionics types 

I'll start with James McAvoy! ENTp? ESTp?


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

I dont know about James McAvoy, but I think Jonathan Ross most likely some kind of Fe-ego type. Hes got a very forceful energy about his emotions, like hes trying to project lots of "energy" into his interviewees, to liven them up etc. Most likely Jon Ross is Fe-creative.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Seems like an Si-type, and I'd say ILE is a pretty safe guess.


----------

